# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kateter pri CR

## Ninica

Ja sam kao mala prosla jako traumaticna iskustva s kateterom u mokracnom kanalu,sada sam trudna 37.tjedana i za 8 dana cu bit zaprimljena u bolnicu i 99% roditi na carski rez. Zanima me dali je moguce da se carski rez izvede bez uvođenja katetera u mokracni kanal i ako nije dali ti ga stavljaju dok si uspavan ili ne?

----------


## lexy

Nažalost, meni su ga stavljali prije ulaska u salu. Meni to nije bilo ništa strašno niti bolno, samo lagano peckanje. Ne znam zašto to ne rade dok si pod narkozom? Možda da ne bi predugo bila pod anestezijom?!

----------


## Marsupilami

Nazalost bez katetera nema operacije.
Mozda se mozes dogovoriti s njima da ti ga stave nakon sto te uspavaju?  :Unsure:

----------


## Ninica

uffff pokusat cu....meni je spominjao doktor ovako: ja sam ga molila da mi ne stavlja kateter on je rekao: kad te otvorim vidi cu dali cu ti stavljat kateter ili ne. Ja sam to shvatila da je to pod narkozom. Uffff daj boze da jeee.....

----------


## Val

meni su ga stavljali kad je spinalna prodjelovala. mislila sam da je uvijek tako.

----------


## Ninica

eeee onda ce vjerovatno tako i meni...jer ja jos imam operiran mjehur tako da to bas i ne ide tako lako...

----------


## kovrčava

Meni su oba puta stavili nakon što je spinalna počela djelovati.

----------


## čokolada

Meni su ga stavili 2 sata prije CR  ("ne prakticiramo stavljanje k. u sali"). Prilično dugotrajno i bolno iskustvo. Sljedećih nekoliko mjeseci  imala sam probleme pri mokrenju, infekcije i peckanja.

----------


## Val

> Meni su ga stavili 2 sata prije CR ("ne prakticiramo stavljanje k. u sali"). Prilično dugotrajno i bolno iskustvo. Sljedećih nekoliko mjeseci imala sam probleme pri mokrenju, infekcije i peckanja.


Padam u nesvijest!! Strašno, koje mrcvarenje!

----------


## tonili

Meni su ga stavili nekih sat vremena prije operacije - stavila mi ga je sestra na odjelu gdje sam ležala. Ništa strašno - kratko i bezbolno. Ista sestra mi je dala klizmu i pobrijala me - sve u tih sat-dva prije operacije.

----------


## Mojca

Kako različita iskustva... 
Meni su kateter stavili 5 min prije odlaska u salu, prije toga brijali samo 2-3 cm ispod bikini zone, klistir nisu ni spomenuli.

----------


## laumi

prema mojem iskustvu, kod opće anestezije se kateter stavlja prije anestezije, tako da beba čim kraće bude pod djelovanjem anestezije
kod spinalne se stavlja nakon anestezije

meni je to bilo jako neugodno i bolno, puno gore od npr. bockanja za davanje spinalne anestezije

----------


## kovrčava

na sv.duhu bi pokušale sestre dati i prije anestezije, ali ako imaš normalnog dr. on ih upozori , tako je bilo od mene, čemu nanositi bezpotrebnu bol!

----------


## vidra

> Meni su oba puta stavili nakon što je spinalna počela djelovati.


isto i kod mene
drugi put čak bez klistira

----------


## Deaedi

Meni je stavljanje katetera kod prvog carskog bilo jako bolno, pa sam drugi put trazila 
da ga stave poslije anestezije.

----------


## laumi

*deaedi,* jel pričaš o općoj ili spinalnoj anesteziji?

----------


## Deaedi

Spinalnoj.

----------


## ina33

Valjda ovisi o praksi određene bolnice - ako sam dobro shvatila, na SD-u kateter za spinalnu ide nakon što prodjeluje anestezija, tako da mi to uopće nije bilo bolno, tj. nisam to ni osjetila, ne sjećam se toga uopće.

----------


## Ninica

Evo meni ginekolog kaze da taj kateter uopce ne moras primit,kaze da se tu radi ugl. o tome da ne moraju ti stalno kasnije nositi gusku za mokrenje....al da im mogu reci da ga ne zelim. I NE ZELIM GA!!!

----------


## lidać2

meni ga stavili 5min prije carskog ,bilo je hitno i ja u komi tako da nisam ni osjetila kada su stavili ali nakon sto su ga izvadili imala sam UZASNE bolove pri mokrenju,tolike bolove da me rez od carskog nasuprot mokrenja nije bolio...trajalo skoro 2mj..ufff,ufff

----------


## Boxica

oba puta mi je kateter stavljen prije anestezije, nikakvih problema kod stavljanja niti prilikom skidanja niti sada

drugi porod - spinalna - SD
treći porod - opća - Petrova

ako ćeš ići na spinalnu, nema šanse da budeš bez katetera jer ti neće nositi lonac za mokrenje kad se ne smiješ micati 24sata

----------


## *meri*

meni nesto nije jasno. zasto su vam stavljali kateter? gdje ste radili CR? zar je to standardna procedura???? uzas! meni su u sali stavili kateter samo da mi isprazne mjehur, jer dok su me doveli do sale (ostavili me na hodnjiku da cekam dok su oni sastancili) opet mi je bio pun mjehur, ali su ga odmah izvadili i cim sam iz sale dosla nazad u radjaonu dali su mi posudu da se popiskim. pa mi nije jasno zasto su vama stavljali te katetere?

----------


## vidra

ja sam u splitu, oba u spinalnoj, nakon toga ležiš 24h bez ustajanja. mislim da je radi toga.

----------


## *meri*

> ako ćeš ići na spinalnu, nema šanse da budeš bez katetera jer ti neće nositi lonac za mokrenje kad se ne smiješ micati 24sata


ovo mi isto nije jasno. zasto se ne smijete micati 24 sata? meni su odmah u sali rekli da probam podignuti noge da vide da li mogu, a nakon operacije cim sam dosla nazad u radjaonu, digli su me na noge da napravim par koraka. kad sam nakon par sati dosla na odjel digli su me da idem na wc, a drugo jutro su me vodili na tusiranje. nis mi nije jasno?!?!?!

----------


## Ninica

Ne kuzim ni ja,jel bas znam par cura sto isto nisu imale kateter prilikom C.R tako da ne vidim razlog zasto ga bas moram stavit,ako inzistiram da cu rađe trpiti bolove pri podizanju za mokrenje na gusku na svoju odgovornost ne znam u cemu je problem???

----------


## Smokvica.

Meri, jesi imala opču ili spinalnu?
Ja sam imala hitni carski pod opčom, i hodala sam na zahod nakon 5-6 sati, brzo su mi makli katater..
E da, kateter stavili dok sam spavala

----------


## *meri*

> Meri, jesi imala opču ili spinalnu?
> Ja sam imala hitni carski pod opčom, i hodala sam na zahod nakon 5-6 sati, brzo su mi makli katater..
> E da, kateter stavili dok sam spavala


spinalnu, cim sam dosla na odjel hodala do wc-a piskiti

----------


## vidra

ja na intenzivnoj oba puta bila 24 sata bez mogućnosti mrdanja odn. ustajanja

----------


## Smokvica.

Ja sam čitajući forum zaključila da se nakon spinalne mora ležati 24h..
Znači, ipak ne treba  :Smile: 
odnosno, kao i sve ostalo ovisi o bolnici :/

----------


## Smokvica.

O kojim se bolnicama radi?

----------


## vidra

split kod mene

----------


## vidra

vidi, tu čak piše da treba za spinalnu ležati 24 sata, mada wikipedia nije neko mjerilo
http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anestezija

----------


## *meri*

> O kojim se bolnicama radi?


pula
ali koji je razlog za 24-satno lezanje?
kod se iz sale ne ide na intenzivnu nego u radjaonu na promatranje i onda nakon par sati na odjel.

----------


## Smokvica.

Nema tu pravila vidim ja..
Idem ja otvorit temu pa da vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## vidra

meri, ja sam iz sale oba puta išla odma na intenzivnu, tek sutradan na odjel

----------


## *meri*

sad kad citam wikipediju i gledam slike sve mi se cini da sam ja dobila epiduralnu, jer isto sam tako imala cijevcicu u kicmi koja mi je ostala do navecer i anesteziologica mi je u par navrata u toku tog dana dolazila na to dati analgetik.

----------


## ksena28

u petrovoj ga stave prije. savjet: nemojte se popiškiti prije, nek vam mjehur bude pun tak da odmah nešto izađe... manje boli....

----------


## Smokvica.

> sad kad citam wikipediju i gledam slike sve mi se cini da sam ja dobila epiduralnu, jer isto sam tako imala cijevcicu u kicmi koja mi je ostala do navecer i anesteziologica mi je u par navrata u toku tog dana dolazila na to dati analgetik.


Meri skroz si me zbunila.
Naslov je kateter pri carskom rezu.. ako si imala carski, onda nije mogao bit pod epiduralnom nego spinalnom ili opčom.

----------


## *meri*

evo posto mi u otpusnom pismu nista ne pise, citam racun, pa pise: epiduralna ili druge regionalne anestezije, set za epiduralnu anesteziju, kateter periduralni, vodilica za spinalnu iglu, igla spinalna...... i sad nemam pojma da li sam bila pod spinalnom ili epiduralnom anestezijom.

----------


## Smokvica.

Pa jesi imala carski ili si rodila vaginalno?

----------


## *meri*

> Meri skroz si me zbunila.
> Naslov je kateter pri carskom rezu.. ako si imala carski, onda nije mogao bit pod epiduralnom nego spinalnom ili opčom.


da imala sam carski rez. ali eto imala sam cijevcicu u kicmi kroz koju su mi dali anesteziju, a kasnije u toku tog dana su mi na to davali anelgetik, navecer su mi tu cijevcicu izvadili.

----------


## Smokvica.

Onda si trebala imat spinalnu, koja za razliku od epiduralne ide dublje, u leđnu moždinu, zbog čega bi se trebalo mirovati..

----------


## *meri*

e pa evo, sta da vam kazem sad ste vi mene zbunile. imala sam carski, bila sam budna, kad sam dosla u op. salu stavili su mi cijevcicu u kicmu i kroz to mi dali anesteziju. kateter u mjehuru nisam imala. odmah sam nakon operacije morala probati dignuti noge. onda su me odveli nazad u radjaonu gdje su me odmah digli na napravim par koraka. nakon 3,4,5 sati sto sam provela tamo na promatranju premjestili su me na odjel gdje su me odmah digli da idem u wc piskiti i staviti si uloske i jednokratne gacice i nakon toga mi donijeli bebu. eto.
drugo jutro odmah tusiranje.
sta da vam kazem. tako je bilo.

----------


## *meri*

i da, zaboravila sam napisati, nakon sto su me doveli u radjaonu i digli da napravim tih par koraka, legla sam u krevet i donijeli su mi posudu da se popiskim.

----------


## Smokvica.

ma virujem ja tebi  :Wink: 
otvorih temu, pa ćemo vidit kakva je praksa u drugim rodilištima  :Cekam:

----------


## Boxica

> e pa evo, sta da vam kazem sad ste vi mene zbunile. imala sam carski, bila sam budna, kad sam dosla u op. salu stavili su mi cijevcicu u kicmu i kroz to mi dali anesteziju. kateter u mjehuru nisam imala. odmah sam nakon operacije morala probati dignuti noge. onda su me odveli nazad u radjaonu gdje su me odmah digli na napravim par koraka. nakon 3,4,5 sati sto sam provela tamo na promatranju premjestili su me na odjel gdje su me odmah digli da idem u wc piskiti i staviti si uloske i jednokratne gacice i nakon toga mi donijeli bebu. eto.
> drugo jutro odmah tusiranje.
> sta da vam kazem. tako je bilo.


da to što pričaš je epiduralna...
ponekad se ona daje umjesto spinalne kod CR (cimerica je to dobila na SD 2009), neznam koji su kriteriji za davanje jedne, a koji kod druge

(btw, kod spinalne nema šanse da uopće imaš osjeta u nogama jedno par sati nakon davanja)

----------


## Smokvica.

E sad sam i ja zbunjena  :Laughing: 
morat ću se malo bolje raspitat

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja sam imala spinalnu (VŽ rodilište), 
kateter sam dobila neposredno prije anestezije tako da sam ga osjetila.
ležala sam 24h i kateter su mi maknuli drugi dan prije nego što sam se ustala.

----------


## *meri*

> da to što pričaš je epiduralna...
> ponekad se ona daje umjesto spinalne kod CR (cimerica je to dobila na SD 2009), neznam koji su kriteriji za davanje jedne, a koji kod druge
> 
> (btw, kod spinalne nema šanse da uopće imaš osjeta u nogama jedno par sati nakon davanja)


ne znam, da li je to uobicajena praksa u nasem rodilistu ili ne, ali ne znam zasto bi za mene napravili iznimku. nisam nista izricito trazila. vecer prije operacije kad sam razgovarala sa anesteziologom pitala sam samo da li uspavljuju ili se bude budan na carskom, pa mi je rekao da je mozda bolje u mom slucaju da budem budna, odnosno da mi puno ne cackaju po mom vratu, radi moje stitnjace. valjda (ako sam ja dobro shvatila) intubiraju one koji spavaju. to je sve sta ja znam. 
i to da nisam imala kateter u mjehuru.

----------


## nela30

ja sam oba carska reza imala u Vinogradskoj. prvi Cr je bio u općoj i kateter su mi stavili prije anestezije, drugi CR je bio pod spinalnom i dobila sam kateter kad ja anestezija počela djelovati. nema pravila  :Rolling Eyes: 

moja sestra je imala CR na SD u epiduralnoj anesteziji, bio je hitan i samo su je iz rađaone prebacili u operacijsku salu i pojačali epiduralnu, a isto nije imala kateter.

----------


## Ninica

Ma ja cu ga zamolit da mi ga ne stavlja,jer ka sta vidimo moze se i ne mora stavit....sta mozemo zakljucit iz ovih postova ode,a i rekla sam da znam par cura sta ga nisu imale,mislim da je trik samo u mokrenju tih 24h i to je to,a ja cu ako bude trebalo kupiti pelene za odrasle i piskit 24h u njih i svi happy  :Smile:  hehehehehe

----------


## paid

prvi put spinalna-kateter prije i bolilo je...
drugi put opća-ista stvar samo je manje bolilo
nisam imala smetnji poslije,prvi put su mi ga digli tek treći dan i poludila sam od njega, spas kad ga dignu totalni.
drugi put ga digli nakon par sati i bilo sve 5.
Of topic, ja kao totalni protivnik opće anestezije, kad usporedim sve, puno mi je lakše bilo, ali zato nisam ljubav odmah vidjela.šmrc....
OB Dubrovnik...

----------


## trampolina

Split, oba puta CR u općoj, prvi put bez katetera drugi put s njim. Stavljali su mi ga prije anestezije i užasno je boljelo.

Sad mislim žicat spinalnu bez katetera.

----------


## riba26

ne znam zasto ne cekaju da stavu taj kateter kad si vec pod opcom/spinalnom.. zasto stavljati prije??? ja sam imala uzasno iskustvo sa tim kateterom sa prijasni porod jer sam imala nesrecu gdje sam slomila stidnu kost i razbila spolovilo (bila 8,5 mj trudna) i prije nego sto su me uspavali pokusavali su mi stavljat kateter (a ja PLAKALA i VRISTILA od bolova). Nisu normalni!!!!! Onda je doktor rekao da se priceka da me uspavaju.. mislim ne razumijem te neke prakse.. 

mene zanima - da li mozemo traziti da se stavi kateter NAKON sto smo vec uspavani/pod spinalnom?????? pitam jer moram opet na carski sa ovom bebom...


a za lezanje 24 sata nakon spinalne, ja sam citala da je to zbog izbjegavanje glavobolje sto dodju ako se dignes prije...

----------


## ekica

2x CR pod općom anestezijom, oba puta Petrova i oba puta kateter stavljan prije sale.
prvi put u ambulanti na onom stolu za pregled, drugi put u sobi na krevetu.
Mogu reći da nije bilo najugodnije iskustvo na svijetu, ali sestre su to izvele brzo i stručno. Boli par minuta nakon stavljanja, zapravo više kao neka neugoda
Vađenje katetera nisam ni skužila (meni je npr. vađenje konaca tj. kopčica puuuno gore iskustvo ) i nikakvih problema kasnije nisam imala

za spinalnu ne znam, ali kod opće se sve radnje naprave PRIJE anestezije, kako bi beba čim kraće bila pod anestezijom

----------


## sbonetic

Imala sam jedan carski u Petrovoj pod općom, stavili su mi prije kateter užasno sam se bojala toga ali ništa nije bolilo dve sestre su me zabavljale a jedna mi je stavila, pred salom sam se predomislila jer sam mogla birat oću u općoj ili spinalno krenula sam kao spinalno pa sam ipak rekla da me strah da bi ipak u opću i mislim da sam dobro odlućila da idem slijedeći put isto bi išla u općoj!

----------


## coolerica

ja sam imala CR u Rijeci, spinalna i nisu mi stavljali kateter. Ja sam ga se jako bojala jer su mi ga stavili u trudnoći kad mi je bubreg prestao raditi i morao mi ga je muž izvaditi u toku noći jer nisam mogla izdržati bolove, tako da sam i mislila pitati može li bez njega ali kako me porod iznenadio skoro mjesec dana ranije zaboravila sam potpuno na njega i baš se ugodno iznenadila kad sam prošla bez. Zato kad se moja ljubav mala makla mami s bubrega i kad je on par sati nakon poroda proradio morali su mi nositi gusku svakih 20 minuta i nisu mogle vjerovati kako ju punim, čak su mi prestale stavljati plusiće na karton.

----------


## coolerica

i još da nadodam da smo sve tri cure u sobi imale CR jedna za drugom, sve bez katetera (jednoj ga umalo stavili sljedeći dan jer se nije mogla popiškiti ali onda je ipak uspjela). I nismo ležale 24 h, moj je bio zadnji i hodala sam nakon cca. 15 sati do lavandina s fizioterapeutkinjom

----------


## trampolina

A ja i dalje ne kužim koji su kriteriji za stavljanje katetera  :Unsure: 

Bilo bi super kad bi se javio netko stručan i objasnio kad se stavlja a kad ne.

----------


## Sirius Black

Prvi put čujem da stavljanje katetera boli  :Shock:  Mene su neko vrijeme u bolnici kateterizirali tri put dnevno (zbog bolesti) i to sam jedva osjetila, prije toga sam promijenila nekoliko trajnih katetera. Puno žena se kateterizira svakodnevno po pet puta uz pomoć ogledala i to ne bi smjelo biti neugodno. Možete kod stavljanja katetera zamoliti da koriste gel, jer se često ne koristi kod žena

----------


## Ninica

evo bila sam na carskom rezu bez ikakvog katetera,rodila zdravu i predivnu bebu od 4260g,54 cm  :Smile: )))

----------


## riba26

komad bebe, ninica! cestitam  :Smile:

----------

